# Utah lake west mountain



## catfishkilla (Jun 2, 2014)

Does anybody knows what's going on the west side of Utah lake? The shooting place is closed and now you can't fish there. I've been fishing there for the past 10yrs, and now on Sundayi got warned for treapassing?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The state of Utah or a landowner probably found out that they own the property and locked it up.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I too have used that area my whole life. In a way im glad they shut it down because of the dangers it was causing to the home owners that now live their now. I however fear the tards that think they can bring their trash out, shoot it and leave it will find another place to ruin. What the crap is wrong with these type of people?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

SW nailed it. The landowner(s) got tired of the trash that low life people were leaving down there and the firearms as well. 

I can tell you also that the county, the DWR, and some angler groups and individuals are trying at this time to get some of the area reopened down there for limited access.


----------



## catfishkilla (Jun 2, 2014)

So this is why, thanks guys for the response, Yeah that sucks when other people cant used it now b/c of some one else careless action. Always been a great spot to catch big catfish. Guess i needa find a new place.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Or find out the owner of the property and ask them for permission to cross their land to fish.


----------



## catfishkilla (Jun 2, 2014)

I saw the guy on Sunday. he drives a green dodge truck. He just came to us and told us to leave the property in 5 minutes or else he'll call the sheriff and takes off. So i dont know about asking to fish there lol.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Look forward to more and more land closings if the State succeeds in its efforts to take public lands.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont think they took public land. I think it was privite property


----------

